# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Introducing, OwnedCore's new site design!

## Dante

*
The new design is now LIVE! We hope that you're enjoying the new design as much as we are. Most bugs have been fixed. However if you find a bug, please report it by clicking this link. (Report new site design bugs and issues here!)*

Today we bring you some very good news! There is a new site design in the works, and even better, you can begin using it today! In order to do so, scroll down to the bottom of the webpage, and then select "OwnedCoreFX" from the drop-down menu positioned in the bottom right corner. 

The design is still early in production and we're expecting lots of bugs to uncover during the next few weeks. If you find a bug, please report by clicking this link.

The reason we felt the site needed a redesign was that the old design had lost its shine, and was not up-to-date by todays standard. The site has also been lacking any sort of decent mobile support since forever, and the new design has been made to look as slick as it does when browsing at your computer as when you're on the go. 

Feature list: 

Awesome mobile supportEasier on the eyesMore slick and modern designNew colors for the different user groupsResponsive designBigger fonts

For the time being you're able to switch back and forth between the old and new design using the drop down menu in the bottom right of the webpage. However, note that this might change in the future. 

You're no longer able to switch between the designs. Please feel free to post feedback in this thread.

We hope you're enjoying the new design, as lots of love was put into it. And as a bit of a tease, be sure to follow us on both Facebook and Twitter, as we have something exciting to share with you soontm.

----------


## Battle Shop

WOOOW!  :Wink:  Looks cool!

----------


## DarkLinux

Looks really cool, nice work!

----------


## Jaladhjin

it looks great  :Cool:

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*great design n nice update! *

----------


## WiNiFiX

Finally, good job.

----------


## Boostinglive.

Nice , finally 2004 ------> 2018 
xD

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Nice work. Me like.

----------


## Jadd

Looks beautiful! Good job to whomever is responsible for this!

----------


## WiNiFiX

Any chance you can fix this old bug thats been around for a while now?

----------


## HunterHero

Wow what a great theme! I'm so happy that this was the result!

----------


## Dante

> Any chance you can fix this old bug thats been around for a while now?


Report bugs in the post linked in the article. Report new site design bugs and issues here!

----------


## Igzz

I like it, though not a fan of the control bar on the top of the quick reply section. Style wise seems off from the rest of the design.

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

looks dope

----------


## Annaisha

The new design looks very cool Although I do miss the panda design we had back at MMOwned (or was it already OwnedCore?).

----------


## Alfalfa

I love it! Especially the textured backgrounds.

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

It looks nice, but oh, this habit to old forum

----------


## Teh Canadian

Right in the feels. The old theme had a history, but I love the new one just as much.

----------


## U4GM

Looks great, i like the new one. Thanks for your hard work.

----------


## artemarkantos

Still looks good, but it will be difficult to retrain

----------


## Romath

It will take some getting used to but looks much better and more modern than that old one.

----------


## Aeon1c

Thanks for ruining the site guys. This makes my eyes bleed.

----------


## .Bus

Unable to go into advanced thread editing mode since it will throw captcha and then error "You don't have enough coins to edit the thread title".

Otherwise this new theme looks really good!

----------


## HUSKY BOOST

Guys, can I ask you, if there is an option to turn off new one , and use old one?

----------


## Dante

> Guys, can I ask you, if there is an option to turn off new one , and use old one?


As of today the option to change between themes have been disabled.

----------


## JoeThePlumber

Yeah  :Big Grin:  Looking good! Congrats!

----------


## Zab

Make sure to report any issues here: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/new...sues-here.html (Report new site design bugs and issues here!)

----------


## Battle Shop

It seems you did not complete one detail... When I buy "Username Glow "- nothing happens, please correct  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apoclypse

Wow. Looks great!

----------


## Skyaz1

Really like the new skin, good stuff.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> It seems you did not complete one detail... When I buy "Username Glow "- nothing happens, please correct


*tis is already noted and will be fixed in time to come 

for any bugs or issues feel free to report them in tis thread

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/new...sues-here.html (Report new site design bugs and issues here!)

cheers!*

----------


## hackerlol

hacker approves.

----------


## HansC

Good job, but old design was much better.

----------


## CreativeXtent

sseexxyyy man

----------


## Yawnstar

Its dope, it looks slick now. still getting used to it. fonts seem smaller and less 'aparent' but overall, I like it

----------


## kukarachacha

Hi guys , cool of course but I just register and no idea where to start or how its working , thanks

----------


## HamzaHafeez

Nice... Finally you done it!

----------

